# board and batten wainscoting help



## ashleybritton (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to install a board and batten wainscoting and need some help. I really don't want to remove my existing baseboards, but I can't find a way to transition the stiles to the baseboard so they don't stick out without a transition piece. Does a transition piece exist? I found something called a basecap that creates a 3/8 inch ledge which would be perfect except my baseboards taper in at the top and that makes the ledge become an angle.

The other catch is I prefer the stiles somewhat thick and on birch sheets (not sheetrock). There may not be a solution and I may have to remove the BB, but I'm trying to find out if there's a way around it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ashleybritton said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to install a board and batten wainscoting and need some help. I really don't want to remove my existing baseboards, but I can't find a way to transition the stiles to the baseboard so they don't stick out without a transition piece. Does a transition piece exist? I found something called a basecap that creates a 3/8 inch ledge which would be perfect except my baseboards taper in at the top and that makes the ledge become an angle.
> 
> The other catch is I prefer the stiles somewhat thick and on birch sheets (not sheetrock). There may not be a solution and I may have to remove the BB, but I'm trying to find out if there's a way around it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Is this what you are talking about? This B&B wainscotting.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I would expect the batton to be the same thickness (visualy) as the B.B. when completed. Why not cope the batton to the profile at the top of the B.B. so it's flush when finished? 
You may have to use a 3/4 batton so it will have enough meat to cope out ok and then fill in the "board" bettween them. 

hope I'm not over thinking this.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would highly recommend getting rid of your current baseboard. Why go to all of the effort to make the new wainscoting and leave the old base? Make your base as part of the wainscoting.

George


----------



## ashleybritton (Sep 19, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Is this what you are talking about? This B&B wainscotting.


Yes! That is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with george. Tear of the old base then make the bottom board a 1x6 or something that size then apply the new base over that.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> I would highly recommend getting rid of your current baseboard. Why go to all of the effort to make the new wainscoting and leave the old base? Make your base as part of the wainscoting.
> 
> George


I too agree with George, you will have less problems and a much better look removing the base and doing it the right way.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I also agree with George. If the wainscoting is part of a whole wall, the existing base can be cut where the wainscot starts and stops.












 





.
.


----------

